# Forum > Social Media > Youtube Accounts And Services > [Selling] Selling Youtube Channel 18.2k wasn't used in ages.

## Endora

This youtube channel was used mainly for gaming, and tutorials. Its quickly become higher in subscration, and since then is kind of staying death. I've have other things in my life to do, much better work paid, for me this is more than to much to deal with, channel is probably dead now, but its worth trying i guess.

Link is here

I dont have for screenshoots or any stuff like that.

Channel is pretty much dead, it have 18.2k subscribers, and if someone is interrested and wants to buy it, sure.
Hit me with an offer of cash u wanna give, here i's channel link: Endora - YouTube
and here is my discord contact, where i will be only be responding to messages Rogue#1927 
Please for impersators or whatever contact me with your discord name through messages on website aswell, so i know, who i am speaking with. 
Thanks!

----------

